# What Do You Say To Anti-Cigar People?



## LLave

Just as the title says, what do you tell the anti-cigar folk to defend you hobby? I am new to cigars and as such new to defending cigars. It is not that I feel overly compelled to defend my choices, but when someone who knows little to nothing about cigars is going on and on about how disgusting and dangerous they are I just feel like its... slander. So, lets here your compelling, intelligent (or semi-intelligible, lets not be picky :tongue1 arguments.


----------



## pdisme

Not sure if my experiences are normal or not but I've been smoking about five years and this has never come up for me. I think the reason for that is I, obviously, want to enjoy my cigars, and to that end, I only smoke them in places where no one's likely to have a problem with it; this keeps me from being bothered and doesn't give anti-cigar folks any additional impetus. I tend to smoke at cigar b&m's, bars if they have an outside patio/tiki hut type seating area, etc.


----------



## MarkC

I only smoke cigars at home, so I usually say "shut up or I won't clean your litter box". It's an idle threat, but it works. Any away from home is a pipe, and no one's ever even given me "that" look or the fake cough.


----------



## smelvis

Cigars are not bad for you but your GF's hairy armpits may be 

I try to not talk to them but as has happened to a few of us like in a casino and someone sits in the smoking section where I am smoking a cigar and does the fake cough bit. Then glares at me I tend to move the cigar to the hand closer to them and dare them to say anything, I won't give in to it if anything I may say hey I don't smoke in the smoke free section why are you hear acting like my ex?


----------



## Johnpaul

I mainly just smoke at home outside so nobody usually gives me any grief (they are a lot better than the white sticks I gave up) but their is always this little gem that a Mr. Dave posted a while back on one of his threads.


----------



## David_ESM

How does this cigar smell? *puff*


----------



## gahdzila

Johnpaul said:


> they are a lot better than the white sticks I gave up


If a health nazi says anything to me, that's my defense as well. Of course, that doesn't help you much if you're not an ex-cigarette smoker.

As far as complaints about smell, the fake coughs, etc - I honestly don't remember getting any really nasty ones. An occasional "whew, that's strong!" or something...but personally, I don't take offense to stuff like that. It is a strong smell, and not everyone likes the smell of fine tobacco (though I'm at a loss as to why!).

I'm an extremely courteous smoker in public (or try to be, at any rate), and do my best to smoke in well ventilated areas, or outside if possible, or near an open window indoors, away from the crowd,and I to not blow smoke in non-smokers' direction, etc. Personally, I think it's best for our hobby for us to try and not offend others with our smoke if at all possible. So maybe when an election comes up about banning smoking in bars or something - someone who has been around me won't be thinking about some douchebag that blew stinky smoke in their face, hopefully they'll remember that gentleman who said "sorry" and did his best to blow his smoke in the other direction.


----------



## LLave

MarkC said:


> I only smoke cigars at home, so I usually say "shut up or I won't clean your litter box". It's an idle threat, but it works. Any away from home is a pipe, and no one's ever even given me "that" look or the fake cough.


Hahaha awesome.


----------



## LLave

Thanks for all the responses guys. I tend to be a vary considerate smoker as well. I manly enjoy cigars in the privacy of my backyard with my dogs (not my dawgs mind you, my dogs). The antis encountered where actually friends of mine, to which i was expressing my disgust over the proposed FDA regulations on cigars. I was trying to make a point about moral legislation and about how doing anything to remove any number of jobs at this economic time is just a flat out bad idea.


----------



## JeffyB

"Smokin' for the Children... How are you supporting SCHIP?"


----------



## StogieNinja

First of all, I only smoke in appropriate places. Never outside of entrances to buildings or whatnot where families are, etc. I smoke in a lounge, or at friends' houses or my own house.

Regarding the "concerned friends", etc, there's a couple points you could make. My response has generally been that the minimal risk associated with an occasional cigar that's puffed not inhaled is relatively minor, and the health risks are outweighed by the health benefits of stress relief and relaxation cigars provide. That's usually enough. Or you could point at the Big Mac they just ate and make the point that the health risks associated with fast food that are way worse and killing far more people!


----------



## Wildone

*+ 1.... with Gahdzila*.....We all have political impacts positve or negative on how we represent our interests

I'm an extremely courteous smoker in public (or try to be, at any rate), and do my best to smoke in well ventilated areas, or outside if possible, or near an open window indoors, away from the crowd,and I to not blow smoke in non-smokers' direction, etc. Personally, I think it's best for our hobby for us to try and not offend others with our smoke if at all possible. So maybe when an election comes up about banning smoking in bars or something - someone who has been around me won't be thinking about some douchebag that blew stinky smoke in their face, hopefully they'll remember that gentleman who said "sorry" and did his best to blow his smoke in the other direction


----------



## Mante

Just tell them to go away & stop stealing your smoke. Say it with conviction & they generally get confused.


----------



## afcnd

Just don't care man.
It does not matter whatever you say to some people. They will understand only what they want to.
So, just find a way out.
Cigar is a hobby, do not let anything disturb you, just find a way out. Don't care. They will understand.
And whoever wants to know really, they will not begin discussing in a way like messing with u.

Enjoy


----------



## Jay106n

Smoke it.

Its my vice, deal with it. Its better than that supersized combo meal you just ate.


----------



## gosh

I have rarely gotten any grief about my cigars. In fact, only one off the top of my head was when I was sitting outside on a bar's patio having a smoke, and a couple moved tables "to get some actual air", which they said staring daggers at my wife and I. The funny thing is that EVERYONE else on the patio were smoking cigarettes, so I just laughed it off. You cannot smoke indoors at a public place in this state anymore (with like 1 exception), so bar patios have become the smoking section, so they could go inside and breath all the clean air they want.


----------



## dj1340

I agree with a lot of whats been said. I don't feel the need to explain my cigars or why I smoke them. It's my business and none of theirs so I don't defend what I do.
If they still insist on being a craphole I just tell them go home and slap your mother because she gave birth to a rude and inconsiderate baby. Now get out of my life!!


----------



## KcJason1

My favorites when a cigarette smokes says they stink.. I laugh and say it smells better than a cigarette.. How's your chemical stick? At least a cigar is not riddled with Chemicals and is fine tobacco!


----------



## usrower321

I generally just ignore them. Do your fake cough and try to elicit a response. I'll go right on ignoring you. Hasn't happened in a while though. Only really smoke in my apartment or outside. Still, even sitting on my 2nd floor balcony I get "ew that's gross" from girls. And the 8 shots you take in an hour then throw up aren't?


----------



## kozzman555

I tell them that the American Medical Association (AMA) says that 1-2 cigars a day has a negligible health risk (1.06 on a scale of 1-100) because it does not have any of the carcinogens that are added to cigarettes. If they have a problem with that, they can sit somewhere else.


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Kiss my ash?


----------



## ejgarnut

I usually dont have a problem with people complaining about my smoking because most of my smoking is done in my truck, and also i usually look like someone that doesnt want to be reprimanded on my life choices.

If anyone ever brings up health issues, i would simply ask if they sincerely care so much about a total stranger. If it about 2nd hand smoke, then i have been getting 1st hand smoke for 30 years...you dont see me coughing do ya?

For all the folks that like to rag on cigarettes, please knock it off. This is often a tactic of our enemy (anti tobacco fanatics), to divide & conquer. What do you think is going to happen to cigars if cigarettes are banned? Cigars will be banned 10 minutes later! Anti tobacco fanatics do not differentiate between one type of tobacco or another...why should you??
Not picking on anyone at all - just saying that we are all in the fight together against a runaway out of control government.


----------



## MarkC

So anti-tobacco fanatics don't differentiate between cigars and cigarettes, but they use divide and conquer? Um...hang on; let me see if I can wrap my head around that...


----------



## sengjc

Nothing.

I am busy puffing on my cigar.


----------



## Andrewdk

Wildone said:


> *+ 1.... with Gahdzila*.....We all have political impacts positve or negative on how we represent our interests
> 
> I'm an extremely courteous smoker in public (or try to be, at any rate), and do my best to smoke in well ventilated areas, or outside if possible, or near an open window indoors, away from the crowd,and I to not blow smoke in non-smokers' direction, etc. Personally, I think it's best for our hobby for us to try and not offend others with our smoke if at all possible. So maybe when an election comes up about banning smoking in bars or something - someone who has been around me won't be thinking about some douchebag that blew stinky smoke in their face, hopefully they'll remember that gentleman who said "sorry" and did his best to blow his smoke in the other direction


While I loathe the anti tobacco movement I honestly really agree with this statement.
Just because non smokers wanna be rude about our hobby why stoop to their level. However there are some people who are right pricks and do need to be told now and then. I tend to do most of my smoking at home so don't have to deal with Joe Public about it very often.


----------



## ejgarnut

MarkC said:


> So anti-tobacco fanatics don't differentiate between cigars and cigarettes, but they use divide and conquer? Um...hang on; let me see if I can wrap my head around that...


Its a very effective & proven tactic. Just ask all the shotgun owners in England how well it works.

And if I may add to my previous mini-rant, we have to stop pointing our fingers and saying "Look at what hes doing, its much worse than what Im doing", it doesnt matter if it smoking cigarettes, eating a big mac, drinking a gallon of soda, or putting a pound of salt on their meal. If we do any finger pointing at all, it should be pointing at the government & telling them to stop eliminating our freedom, get off our backs, and keep their damned hands out of our pocket!!


----------



## mcgreggor57

priorwomanmarine said:


> Kiss my ash?


LOL


----------



## TanZ2005

I have yet to find anyone in the last 10 years anyway that had anything bad to say about my cigar smoking. Sure about 10 years ago I had someone say wow that is really Strong can't you smoke somewhere else? I was like pardon me but this is a smoking area and I was here first sorry if you don't like the smell but there is a whole enclosed bar where you can take in peoples Cig smoke inside. About a week ago while smoking with my son a man drove by and the smoke was staying low that day and seen the guy look over at us, Looked like he was looking to back up when another car came behind him and then he just took off, My son was like I think that man was going to say something to us, I was like na we are outside and shouldn't be bothering anyone. Just as I finished what I was saying here he was, he gets out and was like I see you 2 smoking outside a lot and can smell your cigars sometimes, Da$# I miss a good Cigar. I was like if you have time would be more then happy to share from the few I have. He was like tempting but shouldn't, said he stopped smoking for his wife. We talked for about 10 min and he went on his way. Other then that we get loads of people that look at us a few people that say they like the smell, when I offer them one they say "thanks but don't smoke." I don't think you should have much issue. If so then your somewhere I never want to be. I can't stand rude people.

James


----------



## Scott W.

I don't say much to them, we have little to talk about.


----------



## Pianoman178

*steps on soap-box*

Anti-cigar people are the same as anti-gun or anti-anything people. They are anti-rights. Whether they like cigars or not is their personal preference, but when they start mandating certain behaviors it becomes a problem.

If people say they don't like it, then I'll do my best not to bother them with it. But I'm not going to change my behavior entirely because of them.

*soap-box removal*

my two nubs


----------



## LLave

Thanks everyone! Great replies. One point that was touched on that I think is really important is realizing that when you have a cigar in public you are, in a way, representing our hobby. It befits everyone of us to be courteous and tactful with out cigars. Interest and positive can only do good.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

1) Don't really have to. I smoke in my own domicile and everyone around me adjusts. Primarily get compliments about the smoke's aromas. Only once did I get a sheepish comment about a Perfecto Garcia brand being smoked and that it was the one cigar they smelled that actually stunk!

2) If it was a case of back-to-back banter, all one has to do is point out how active and regular cigar smokers Milton Berle, George Burns (who smoked 20 CHEAP cigars everyday), Zino Davidoff, and endless other names survived into their late '80's, early '90's, and even 100 years of age!

Point out to them something Redd Foxx once said, "People don't drink. Don't smoke. Don't eat pork. No biscuits, no gravy with onions in it...because they wanna live - you're gonna feel like a damn fool laying in the hospital dyin' from NOTHIN'!"


----------



## Strickland

I _would_ put it out, but that wouldn't be fair to all the other people I've already told to **** off...


----------



## Hermit

I try to be a courteous smoker,
but if that ain't enough...I just give em my card.


----------



## Mante

Damselnotindistress said:


> 1)
> Point out to them something Redd Foxx once said, "People don't drink. Don't smoke. Don't eat pork. No biscuits, no gravy with onions in it...because they wanna live - you're gonna feel like a damn fool laying in the hospital dyin' from NOTHIN'!"


I love it! This is a perfect example of why you should enjoy this hobby and enjoy it profusely. The time out alone will save you a possible heart attack in this crazy world. :rockon:


----------



## [OT] Loki

I don't say anything and there's no reason to. if the smell of my smoke offends you, move.


----------



## Mante

[OT] Loki said:


> I don't say anything and there's no reason to. if the smell of my smoke offends you, move.


Exactly! :rockon:


----------



## [OT] Loki

LLave said:


> Thanks everyone! Great replies. One point that was touched on that I think is really important is realizing that when you have a cigar in public you are, in a way, representing our hobby. It befits everyone of us to be courteous and tactful with out cigars. Interest and positive can only do good.


oh great, here comes the you're going to ruin it for everyone crowd


----------



## mscyclone

What you ought to say is "My girlfriend/wife finds my habit revolting, too. It gives me bad breath, and makes my clothes stink. Please go take care of my woman for me, because she finds me revolting.... But alas, I can't top making love to this weed that tastes like crap". That way everyone is happy


----------



## Enrique1780

I just ignore them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enrique1780 said:


> I just ignore them.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Why answer a troll just go about your business!
Enjoy your life as you see fit!
While their heart turns black full of rot!
For what they do not understand they dislike!
This is actually a primitive instinct of man!


----------



## lebz

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Why answer a troll just go about your business!
> Enjoy your life as you see fit!
> While their heart turns black full of rot!
> For what they do not understand they dislike!
> This is actually a primitive instinct of man!


Golden!! For the Win


----------



## gahdzila

mscyclone said:


> What you ought to say is "My girlfriend/wife finds my habit revolting, too. It gives me bad breath, and makes my clothes stink. Please go take care of my woman for me, because she finds me revolting.... But alas, I can't top making love to this weed that tastes like crap". That way everyone is happy


WOW! mg: Is someone jealous?!?!? Did you seriously join a cigar enthusiast forum just to post this?


----------



## usrower321

gahdzila said:


> WOW! mg: Is someone jealous?!?!? Did you seriously join a cigar enthusiast forum just to post this?


Someone seems very bitter about cigar smoking. She should just tell her husband to brush, rinse and repeat.

He also could just say "sorry I'm not sorry honey."


----------



## smelvis

Enrique1780 said:


> I just ignore them.


Yeah good point, But though I seldom have anyone say anything it is a good time to have a little laugh at them, I see them in person as cowardly little people who are like the internet tough guy's, so yes it's a little fun putting them in their place. I have never seen any do anything but huff off LOL sorry they are Trolls yes but still my mischievous side has fun with em


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Yeah good point, But though I seldom have anyone say anything it is a good time to have a little laugh at them, I see them in person as cowardly little people who are like the internet tough guy's, so yes it's a little fun putting them in their place. I have never seen any do anything but huff off LOL sorry they are Trolls yes but still my mischievous side has fun with em


Couldn't agree more Dave! They that would never dare man up or step up in a face to face confrontation. The internet home of the Troll / tough guy! They used to really get to me. Funny now i just look read and laugh. Its like watching T.V none of it is real. LOL!


----------



## Tritones

I slowly and thoughtfully remove the cigar from my mouth, holding it in a very refined fashion. I make a few small gestures at key moments with it as I say something like this, "Thank you so much for offering your considered opinion into a previously nonexistent discussion. I think we can both agree that there are grounds for both agreement and disagreement, for a meeting of the minds and also for a clashing of swords, when it comes to the topic of Nicotiana tabacum. On the basis of this theoretical agreement, then, I suggest we embark upon a voyage of mutual discovery, venturing into heretofore unvisited realms of fascinating and scintillating conversation. It is there, among the exotic sights and sounds and scents of a new cerebral land, that we may ultimately arrive at the most satisfactory conclusion to this adventure. A conclusion, which I may flatter myself to suggest ... " and so on until they surrender and walk away. At which point I enjoy a celebratory puff ... :biggrin:


----------



## Tritones

mscyclone said:


> What you ought to say is "My girlfriend/wife finds my habit revolting, too. It gives me bad breath, and makes my clothes stink. Please go take care of my woman for me, because she finds me revolting.... But alas, I can't top making love to this weed that tastes like crap". That way everyone is happy





gahdzila said:


> WOW! mg: Is someone jealous?!?!? Did you seriously join a cigar enthusiast forum just to post this?





usrower321 said:


> Someone seems very bitter about cigar smoking. She should just tell her husband to brush, rinse and repeat.
> 
> He also could just say "sorry I'm not sorry honey."


Don't be so hard on her - she's just expressing a free-will opinion.

Much like the negative RG she received ... :biggrin:


----------



## BamaDoc77

I would tell them to suck my sack....sorry, I just LOLd at myself....


----------



## LLave

gahdzila said:


> WOW! mg: Is someone jealous?!?!? Did you seriously join a cigar enthusiast forum just to post this?


Hah seriously, nice first post.


----------



## BDog

Tritones said:


> Don't be so hard on her - she's just expressing a free-will opinion.
> 
> Much like the negative RG she received ... :biggrin:


I just back handed her Ring Gauge some as well for 5h|t5 and g|Ggl3s

Oh and as far as what I say to others who give me some disapproving looks or words.

I simply say, "It never ceases to amaze me how many perfect strangers are genuinely concerned for my health and well being" Then with a straight face say "Can I get a hug"? and move forward towards them. I have never seen people move away from me so quickly after being shut down like that.

You kinda have to be willing to commit to possibly getting popped. :wacko: Its a conscious decision on my part and I admit it comes off as a bit :crazy: .
It does diffuse the situation though in most (not all) cases.


----------



## Delsana

You guys have some interesting responses, but I am a proponent of remaining polite and dignified in what goes on that others may not particularly care for, that being said, I partake in places that are either geared towards that pursuit or around people who like it in the first place. If I did so otherwise, I would not be in the right to feel offended by someone being offended that I was intruding on something not intended or allowing of such a means of "relaxation".

That also being said, I've known many that were tasered, pepper sprayed, and kicked in the balls in response to their acting very rude or insulting to what you like to call "trolls", that being said, whether or not you agree with the result (I'm going to take a wild guess and say you don't), the point remains that all people have the right to their opinion.

The world would be a much better place if we deleted the word "troll" and all references or considerations that relate to it, as it causes nothing but aggression and issues across the net and now off it, and never have I ever seen it used properly, as the people calling out others are the ones who are generally doing the "trolling".

So, to recap, politeness, or you may be on the receiving end of a tool for self defense, which in many states is a viable response to someone acting extreme insulting or aggressive towards you.

---

Also, I've found that if you remain cordial and polite and seem to not be such a bad person when you respond to them or perhaps--if it would not present a problem to you--moving to another location... the option to invite the person against cigars to sit with you and try one is also something that strangely enough... works.

People have social brainwashing (I hate that word but I can't think of a better one right now) about such things and in regards to cigars, a little first hand education as I described above can do wonders.


----------



## Professor S

I've never had this problem, but I don't tend to smoke in public places other than cigar lounges or bar patios/decks. If I do light up while at a bar I sit as far away from people as possible, out of courtesy, and I usually bring a relatively non-offensive cigar. While I'm not generally a fan of "infused" cigars, I find that keeping a small humi of ACID on hand is perfect for those occasions where I will be in public. They are not overpowering with their flavoring (needlessly sweetened, though) and the general public actually LIKES the smell of the smoke.

Overall, I understand that my hobby can be inconvenient to many, and I take as much care to to avoid offending as I would wish the public would take in allowing me to enjoy a smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I ran into one today on the trail smoking a cigar with the dog and my kids. She says smoking around the children and pets. I was gonna say something but my daughter beat me to it. She said and i quote!
"Lady we are all outside"
Max our dog just lifted his leg and pee LOL!


----------



## kapathy

i usually thank them for their concern and let them know that i will go home and contemplate all of my lifes decisions..... though im not compltetly sure if my sarcasm is a bit to dry for them to pick up my humor.... as long as im laughing it must be funny though.


----------



## StogieNinja

Delsana said:


> You guys have some interesting responses, but I am a proponent of remaining polite and dignified in what goes on that others may not particularly care for, that being said, I partake in places that are either geared towards that pursuit or around people who like it in the first place. If I did so otherwise, I would not be in the right to feel offended by someone being offended that I was intruding on something not intended or allowing of such a means of "relaxation".
> 
> ...So, to recap, politeness....
> 
> ...Also, I've found that if you remain cordial and polite and seem to not be such a bad person when you respond to them or perhaps--if it would not present a problem to you--moving to another location... the option to invite the person against cigars to sit with you and try one is also something that strangely enough... works.
> 
> People have social brainwashing (I hate that word but I can't think of a better one right now) about such things and in regards to cigars, a little first hand education as I described above can do wonders.


Well said.

While I think it's wrong to stop doing something just because someone might react aggressively, I completely agree that *a soft answer turns away wrath*.

If you want others to stop thinking of cigar smokers as rude jerks who care only about thsemselves, the solution is simple:_ don't be a rude jerk who only thinks about himself_. We give ourselves our own reputation. As a young guy, and a cigar smoker, I'm almost always immediately judged on appearance. The only way to change that is not to be the guy they assume I am. If I'm polite, and accomodate a reasonable request, I might just change the stereotype in one person's mind.

I'm not going to bend over and take verbal abuse from someone, but by the same token, if the request is reasonable, I'll certainly be polite about it. I don't want to ruin someone else's night just because I demand my right to enjoy a cigar when and where I want it, even at other's expense. Is it a free country? Sure. Is it wrong to light up, knowing it's going to bother everyone around you and not care? Absolutely. That's a pretty selfish thing to do.

The only real exception, IMO, is the "smoking cigars where everyone else is smoking cigarettes situation". In that case, I'll dialogue with them, but their cigarette smell is bothering me as much as my cigar smoke bothers them, and I'm probably being exposed to worse health risk from their cigarettes than they are from my cigar, so it's a moot point.

Then there will be people who judge you, and might be rude about it. Again, my general solution is that a soft answer often turns away wrath. Engage those people in conversation, offer them the statistics about occasional cigar smoking's minimal risk. Ask them what informs their opinion, and give them accurate information. But being rude and snippy only reinforces the sterotype that cigar smokers are selfish jerks who only care about pleasing themselves.


----------



## primetime76

I tell them that my cigar smoke is idiot repellant.


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> I tell them that my cigar smoke is idiot repellant.


Kipp uses a wrathful answer to turn away wrath...

:smoke:


----------



## dvielmancc

Professor Kurt: Which ACID is your preference? If I may ask... fellow young puffer Dave

Personally... I don't smoke where I'm not allowed.. I prefer to let myself indulge in every moment... so if it's not right.. well it's wrong.. and if it's wrong.. damn.. I'm just addicted to tobacco nic. So, I smoke at home.. at bar's that allow it.. on patio's.. with friends that smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke2:


primetime76 said:


> I tell them that my cigar smoke is idiot repellant.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Professor S

dvielmancc said:


> Professor Kurt: Which ACID is your preference? If I may ask... fellow young puffer Dave


I find Kuba Kuba pleasant, if sweetened. The flavor of the smoke is nice, and the smell of the smoke has received compliments! I have to say I haven't tried many ACIDs, though, and there may be better ones out there.


----------



## Just1ce

I'm not sure that this has ever come up with anyone I have known or spoken with. I typically only smoke in privacy unless I am at a B&M. I can guess though that my response might include something to the effect of "Mind your own business" or perhaps "pound sand."


----------



## DarrelMorris

I don't smoke in areas or situations where my smoke will offend anyone. I try and sit downwind if I'm outside or pick a spot away from others if I'm going to smoke in a bar. I agree completely with everyone here who says that we represent our hobby in it's best light by being considerate and respectful. I do really like the idea of inviting a stranger to sit down and try a cigar. I will start carrying an extra cigar or two with me for this purpose. As the founder of Aikido said," True victory is turning an enemy into a friend."


----------



## dvielmancc

I love smoking indoors with climate controlled environment. I don't have a smoking room...so I smoke in my own home. I enjoy a smoke when I can let it go with abandon. I don't have anyone telling me about how bothersome it is.

I like to smoke in bars where smoking is allowed. Usually, I will find a corner with friends where we can lite up without any problem attributed to the thick smoke.

If someone ever tells me something, I will act courteously. I will stand my ground, however, because as stated above I will not smoke where I am not supposed to. Cigars are expensive and I want the full enjoyment of my smoking experience.


----------



## chef-zorba

In my experience I guess it all depends on the person who is not in favor of your smoking. Usually right away you can tell if the person is going to be an a-hole about it or if they are going to be polite about it. If the person is going to be a jerk I do this; smile, ask them if they would like to try one to lighten the hell up, give em a wink, snip of the lt end of my cigar, and walk away without saying a word. For some reason this absolutely enrages this kind of person and at that point they are more pissed off that you didn't get into a confrontation with them than the actual cigar smoking itself. Walk away a winner with a smile.

The second type of person is the best. Usually they are polite and considerate and ask if I could smoke in another area or down wind, something to that extent, and I kindly and happily move to a different area. They usually smile and say thank you very much and are respectful of my space because I'm respectful of theirs. 

Now....in a B&M....where someone complained about the cigar smoke last month.....you have the right to leave


----------



## fluffy

kozzman555 said:


> I tell them that the American Medical Association (AMA) says that 1-2 cigars a day has a negligible health risk (1.06 on a scale of 1-100) because it does not have any of the carcinogens that are added to cigarettes. If they have a problem with that, they can sit somewhere else.


 I know this is from a while ago, but does anyone know where i could see the source that says this? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This just happened to me yesterday we are out and about me the kids and my girlfriend. So we visit this pound in Brooklyn big opened and outside. So we are walking along the cages looking at dogs. I reach in my pocket grab a Partagas Short and light up. Not even a 1/3 into it a woman comes over and says "Your not supposed to smoke here" I respond really but we are outdoors and there is no sign. "Yes but they don't like smoking around the dogs" Come-on kids i say lets go the lady responds and i almost laughed in her face "no need to leave we are in the business of joining dogs with families" To which i respond well as you see i smoke cigars outside and you don't like that i don't fit your criteria. " Once you take the dog home what you do is your business" she responds With that my son sticks his hand in the cage to give a dog a treat " Don't do that she says" I say why she responds " Sometimes they bite" I say but there is no sign posted also you are willing to send a dog into a smokers home and allow a dog that bites to be adopted? We go back and forth politely my girlfriend is laughing to herself the kids playing with the dogs. Meanwhile i am 3/4 done with the Partagas short so we chat back and forth by the time we where done the cigar was finished. The most important part i didn't have to say a thing.
TAKE THAT YOU ANTI SMOKING WITCH HUNTER NAZI"S!
Point there where no such rules or signs would have been posted. This woman Lucy was her name took her personal agenda feelings and need to impose her will. And came knocking on the wrong door. "We are all just passing through here for a cup of coffee yet someone always wants to control us"-Nino


----------



## WildMetal

I tend to get better comments on my pipes than I do on my cigars. Funny you mention the ACID Kuba Kuba, my dad thought that one smelled like cheap cologne. I had to agree, it was a little floral for my nose, but the taste was very good, very smooth. Even dad thought so, haha. But this is not a review thread, so I'll get back to the topic.  

The pipe becomes a bit of a conversation piece. I get good comments and conversations going with older gentlemen and college age guys and most importantly, college age gals.  I never smoke Englishes or anything with Latakia out in public though. I don't want the people next to me to run out screaming "FIRE!" or anything. 

I've never really gotten a bad comment or anything like that, because I really don't like to put myself in that sort of situation. If the patio is crowded, or there are lots of people around not smoking, I don't smoke. I've gotten several comments about me being the youngest pipe smoker they've seen, and a select few that go something like "I enjoy a good pipe/cigar." Then we talk tobaccos, which is always fun. 

The comments that make me roll my eyes are the drug related ones. "Dude, nice blunt!" "You should smoke weed!" "We all know what's in that pipe, man!" I've had several of the drug crowd tell me how marijuana is magically healthy for your lungs, blah blah blah. It's not for me, and some of those people are very militant. 

In the event that I do offend someone and they are rude, it really depends on what mood I'm in. I may tell them to um... "step" off, or I may ignore them. If I'm in a good mood, I'll be the better person, give them a smile, maybe offer them a cigar. I like the "idiot repellent" and "Could I get a hug?" responses. 

Don't let it bother you though, if someone is so uptight that they can't be nice about asking you to move or something like that, then they aren't worth thinking about. We're big boys/girls, if smoking fine tobaccos makes us happy, then we don't have to explain ourselves.


----------



## Bad Finger

WildMetal said:


> I tend to get better comments on my pipes than I do on my cigars. Funny you mention the ACID Kuba Kuba, my dad thought that one smelled like cheap cologne. I had to agree, it was a little floral for my nose, but the taste was very good, very smooth. Even dad thought so, haha. But this is not a review thread, so I'll get back to the topic.
> 
> The pipe becomes a bit of a conversation piece. I get good comments and conversations going with older gentlemen and college age guys and most importantly, college age gals.  I never smoke Englishes or anything with Latakia out in public though. I don't want the people next to me to run out screaming "FIRE!" or anything.
> 
> I've never really gotten a bad comment or anything like that, because I really don't like to put myself in that sort of situation. If the patio is crowded, or there are lots of people around not smoking, I don't smoke. I've gotten several comments about me being the youngest pipe smoker they've seen, and a select few that go something like "I enjoy a good pipe/cigar." Then we talk tobaccos, which is always fun.
> 
> The comments that make me roll my eyes are the drug related ones. "Dude, nice blunt!" "You should smoke weed!" "We all know what's in that pipe, man!" I've had several of the drug crowd tell me how marijuana is magically healthy for your lungs, blah blah blah. It's not for me, and some of those people are very militant.
> 
> In the event that I do offend someone and they are rude, it really depends on what mood I'm in. I may tell them to um... "step" off, or I may ignore them. If I'm in a good mood, I'll be the better person, give them a smile, maybe offer them a cigar. I like the "idiot repellent" and "Could I get a hug?" responses.
> 
> Don't let it bother you though, if someone is so uptight that they can't be nice about asking you to move or something like that, then they aren't worth thinking about. We're big boys/girls, if smoking fine tobaccos makes us happy, then we don't have to explain ourselves.


If more cigars smokers would have stood up for the cannabis smokers when they were getting the shaft by the morality police, we wouldn't be having to fight for our right for cigars today. It was a slippery slope and it keeps getting slipperier.


----------



## WildMetal

I have nothing wrong with cannabis smokers, in fact I think the government should leave them alone. I do not, however, enjoy immature comments from teens in Bob Marley shirts, or the constant lectures from people about how marijuana is harmless. While I feel marijuana has legitimate medicinal uses, burning anything and inhaling the smoke into your lungs is not "harmless". It's people just trying to pressure me into something I do not enjoy. But, let's not turn this thread into a debate thread on whether it is morally right to use it or not, because you'd be preaching to the choir, what people do on their own time to their own selves is their own business.


----------



## Monster

When I smoke a cigar, and people say "why do you do that, its nasty and dangerous", I simply say, "why do you drive fast and text/call, its stupid and dangerous".

Basically what im saying is, it is a hobby I enjoy, and we only die once, so life might as well be memorable and spent doing the things we enjoy.


----------



## abhoe

Usually I'll be like ZOMG look a Moose. People tend to shy away from crazy people.


----------



## NomoMoMo

mscyclone said:


> What you ought to say is "My girlfriend/wife finds my habit revolting, too. It gives me bad breath, and makes my clothes stink. Please go take care of my woman for me, because she finds me revolting.... But alas, I can't top making love to this weed that tastes like crap". That way everyone is happy


Ha Ha, funny, replying with sarcasm...



usrower321 said:


> Someone seems very bitter about cigar smoking. She should just tell her husband to brush, rinse and repeat.
> 
> He also could just say "sorry I'm not sorry honey."


...Huh, she wasn't kidding. Hmmm...I feel sorry for MrCyclone, He wasn't a member of Puff was he?


----------



## TKE174

I usually reply with I'm a supporter of The United States of America which was founded on Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms which do you prefer I offend you with!


----------



## gahdzila

abhoe said:


> Usually I'll be like ZOMG look a Moose. People tend to shy away from crazy people.


LOL. This guy here is the winner of this thread.:first:


----------



## TNTitan

Not much. Cant fix stupid.


----------



## Bgbrunson

I lit up on a patio at a bar this past weekend. Perfect weather, patio was relatively empty, except for a couple of other tables, etc. Anyway, I'm about 5 minutes in and this older woman from a table full of older folks walks over and I just KNOW that she is going to ask me to move or something to that effect. She gets to the table smiles and then says, "That smells quite delicious. May I ask if you bought that from anywhere nearby?" Unfortunately, I didn't, but I did have an extra in my car. I put my cigar down on the ashtray, walked out to my car, got the extra, returned, and then spent the next 15 minutes teaching this older woman and her husband and their friends how to properly light a stick, how to smoke it, what to look for when you buy, my favorite brands, etc. In this instance I was smoking a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso. It was actually a pretty cool moment and it combined my 2 favorite aspects of cigar smoking: community and relaxation. And better yet, the woman's husband typed the majority of the brands I gave them into his phone. Unfortunately, this is not always the case, so I just pick and choose in public and hope for a cool crowd like I had this weekend.


----------



## J.C.

Bgbrunson said:


> I lit up on a patio at a bar this past weekend. Perfect weather, patio was relatively empty, except for a couple of other tables, etc. Anyway, I'm about 5 minutes in and this older woman from a table full of older folks walks over and I just KNOW that she is going to ask me to move or something to that effect. She gets to the table smiles and then says, "That smells quite delicious. May I ask if you bought that from anywhere nearby?" Unfortunately, I didn't, but I did have an extra in my car. I put my cigar down on the ashtray, walked out to my car, got the extra, returned, and then spent the next 15 minutes teaching this older woman and her husband and their friends how to properly light a stick, how to smoke it, what to look for when you buy, my favorite brands, etc. In this instance I was smoking a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso. It was actually a pretty cool moment and it combined my 2 favorite aspects of cigar smoking: community and relaxation. And better yet, the woman's husband typed the majority of the brands I gave them into his phone. Unfortunately, this is not always the case, so I just pick and choose in public and hope for a cool crowd like I had this weekend.


What a great experience! Too bad this can't happen all the time. Great job being an ambassador for us all!


----------



## xixon

Depends on the situation, if they ask politely if I can move down wind I would typically oblige, but if they are dicks about it, I become a bigger dick. 

I have no tolerance for a cigarette smoker who bitches about my cigar smoke…..that’s an instant f*** you response.

Funny how many times I had non-smokers say how nice the cigar smells….never once had that when I smoked cigarettes.


----------



## Bigtotoro

I smoke in my own backyard. Therefore, I say nothing to them.


----------



## Gio

I also smoke in my own back yard. However, since the houses are so close together I smoke late in the day to prevent issues with the neighbors. I am a cigar lover, but I understand not everyone is perfect... So, I guess what I am trying to say is that I am ultra mindful of others when smoking. Specially because I do not want anything to affect the joyful experience of smoking a cigar.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I mostly smoke cigars on my front porch and the closest neighbor downwind is on the other sode of an abandoned adobe and an overgrown orchard... probably 120 or so meters away. But when we have guests over if I feel like anyone is the slightest bit bothered buy my smoke I'll step out into my yard and give them some room. I expect cig smokers to do the same for me.

At work I enjoy an occasional cigar if I need to maintain my chill. Working a front desk is usually a pleasure, but occasionally folks get demanding and unreasonable. Even when folks get crappy I must remain calm and polite. Sometimes a cigar helps. We have a 100% smokefree building but have smoke stations set up around the grounds. The only one I can use is on the deck outside the lobby where I can see the frontdesk. Usually folks are real nice and I met some wonderful cigar and pipe smokers. The non smokers are often intrigued by my cigars and seem to be OK with it. The only two problems I ever had at work (in two months of cigar smoking there) have both been from cigarette smokers. 

The first time it was several old ladies walked up on me and lit up cigarettes next to me then started doing the "fanning their noses with their hands" gesture. I simply asked if my smoke was bothering them. They said yes so I put my cigar in my ashtray around the corner and went inside. They were gone again in a few short minutes I stepped back outside and my cigar was still barely lit: No harm, no foul. The second time was when a group of military bikers stayed with us while on a run. I was smoking a cigar on the deck with a First Sergeant (we were BOTH smoking cigars) and his drunken girlfriend walked up on us smoking a cigarette and commented on how bad the cigars smelled. Quick as lightning she snatched my cigar outta my hand and tossed it into the river. I looked at her bloodshot eyes and commented, "Well, that was quite effective!". The First Sergeant pulled out a moneyclip and tried to hand me a 20$ bill. I shook my head "no" and told him, "No worries, Top, I don't get surprised often, and this will make a GREAT story." When he left the next morning he tipped me 100$!

A polite and calm attitude almost always pays off.


----------



## smokin3000gt

First thing I say politely as possible is










Of course I'm just kidding. Actually I have yet to smoke in public so I haven't run into the problem yet. If I'm outside I'll try to be downwind from people but if I'm outside in the smoking section, then I don't think cigarette smokers have any room to bitch or say anything.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Bear in mind that these are the same people, who as third graders, raised their hand and said, "Mrs. Smith! Tony just passed a note to Lucy!"

They have incurable control issues and lives so boring, their only interest is in injecting themselves into yours.

"Now that you have my attention, use it expeditiously, since I am currently engaging the tool of a beloved and fascinating hobby, which cost more than your shoes."


----------



## zephead61

El wedo del milagro said:


> I mostly smoke cigars on my front porch and the closest neighbor downwind is on the other sode of an abandoned adobe and an overgrown orchard... probably 120 or so meters away. But when we have guests over if I feel like anyone is the slightest bit bothered buy my smoke I'll step out into my yard and give them some room. I expect cig smokers to do the same for me.
> 
> At work I enjoy an occasional cigar if I need to maintain my chill. Working a front desk is usually a pleasure, but occasionally folks get demanding and unreasonable. Even when folks get crappy I must remain calm and polite. Sometimes a cigar helps. We have a 100% smokefree building but have smoke stations set up around the grounds. The only one I can use is on the deck outside the lobby where I can see the frontdesk. Usually folks are real nice and I met some wonderful cigar and pipe smokers. The non smokers are often intrigued by my cigars and seem to be OK with it. The only two problems I ever had at work (in two months of cigar smoking there) have both been from cigarette smokers.
> 
> The first time it was several old ladies walked up on me and lit up cigarettes next to me then started doing the "fanning their noses with their hands" gesture. I simply asked if my smoke was bothering them. They said yes so I put my cigar in my ashtray around the corner and went inside. They were gone again in a few short minutes I stepped back outside and my cigar was still barely lit: No harm, no foul. The second time was when a group of military bikers stayed with us while on a run. I was smoking a cigar on the deck with a First Sergeant (we were BOTH smoking cigars) and his drunken girlfriend walked up on us smoking a cigarette and commented on how bad the cigars smelled. Quick as lightning she snatched my cigar outta my hand and tossed it into the river. I looked at her bloodshot eyes and commented, "Well, that was quite effective!". The First Sergeant pulled out a moneyclip and tried to hand me a 20$ bill. I shook my head "no" and told him, "No worries, Top, I don't get surprised often, and this will make a GREAT story." When he left the next morning he tipped me 100$!
> 
> A polite and calm attitude almost always pays off.


Mark, I commend you on keeping your composure regarding the drunkin' bi&@h. I wouldn't have been so polite.....


----------



## gogirlanime

*I so far have replied "I don't smoke often and while they aren't 'healthy' per-say they are healthIER than cigarettes and I don't smoke often so I see no harm in it, it's a much healthier hobby than many others"*


----------



## jakecartier3

I've honestly never been in a situation where someone has gotten in my face and told me that my hobby is bad for my health/rude/etc. I tend to smoke alone on the back patio, and if I'm with a group of people and smoking there is always at least one other person who is too. And the smell of a cigar is far more pleasant than the smell of cigarettes, so I think a lot of people find it to be a much preferable alternative! But that's just my experience. I'm sure at some point someone will get annoying about it, and when they do I'll just be very polite


----------



## capttrips

Only had it happen once and my response was "then stop breathing." If someone comments on the health of cigar smoking I simply reply "I don't smoke cigarettes, don't drink alcohol, don't have sex, and don't take drugs except for those prescribed for the voices in my head. Take away eating and cigar smoking and I might as well die." The usually laugh and forget about cigars.


----------



## BrunoBlack

I used to love it when people complained. They all know me now so do not even bother. 

One time, while walking along a relatively empty beach, I had some old trout walk about 30 yards over to me to complain about my cigar. I simply told her to 'F off', the classic lines are always best when you are dealing with a moron. You are only wasting your time explaining how stupid they are being. Another time in a pub I had some woman complain about my pipe ...when she was smoking a cigarette. She did not even realise how stupid she was being, when she herself was smoking.

By all means reason with people where you can, but never over estimate how stupid folk can be.


----------



## lasix

I respond with " Like your hair" then " Have a nice day". Simple


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

When they start in with their usual line, "That'll kill you one day." I respond simply with, "When?"


----------



## Draepheus

I for one do not support the harsh, negative, vulgar, or for lack of a better word--juvenile, responses to people who are against smoking. Let's be honest, smoking cigarettes for instance does give off a particularly pungent stench and many people's sense of smell are different so many people also don't like the much more lofty, stronger, and intensive scent of a cigar, and many cigars smell different and so may be worse to others. I think it would be wrong to believe that the vast majority of people who wave their hand or exhale sharply or some similar thing around people smoking, are faking it. That seems highly unlikely. While I've rarely been in a situation where I've been partaking of a cigar around others that might not enjoy it, I would more than likely offer a cigar if I had another to a person who seemed troubled by it or was around it, unless it seemed clear they wouldn't enjoy it, otherwise I'd move or apologize for the bother but explain that at that time it was a point I chose to smoke a cigar, which I don't do all that often, and so I've weighed the risk and plan to continue barring extreme circumstances.

When people have visually or verbally expressed disgust with it, I always move, because if someone was doing something highly bothersome to myself, I would hope they'd be respectful of myself regardless of the circumstances and try to be less bothersome to me, though rarely have I ever been bothered by anything so that's not all that often. As for the case of cigarette smokers being around cigar smokers.. while it is true a large percentage of cigarette smokers do not want to smoke but can't help themselves and thus being around heavier smoke isn't something they prefer.. they are choosing to smoke, and so I would not feel bad partaking of cigars near them, especially if I was there first; however, I myself don't like cigarette smoke and find myself unintentionally coughing around it at times, so I personally would never choose to smoke where they were, and would instead voluntarily move myself.

I guess my point is that decency always works a lot better than anything else, and I think labeling or stereotyping the people who might have issue with it, or assuming or insulting them for possibly faking it or not.. is just wrong and not right for us to do, nor even accurate.


----------



## Fuzzy

Since 49% of my smoking is while on walks with my dog and 49% while sitting outside my coach, both alone, I have no need to worry about the anti's opinion.

I some one goes out of their way to interrupt one of my (many) guilty pleasures, I tell them to mind their own business. If that does not work, the eff words may start to fly.


----------



## smelvis

Draepheus said:


> I for one do not support the harsh, negative, vulgar, or for lack of a better word--juvenile, responses to people who are against smoking. Let's be honest, smoking cigarettes for instance does give off a particularly pungent stench and many people's sense of smell are different so many people also don't like the much more lofty, stronger, and intensive scent of a cigar, and many cigars smell different and so may be worse to others. I think it would be wrong to believe that the vast majority of people who wave their hand or exhale sharply or some similar thing around people smoking, are faking it. That seems highly unlikely. While I've rarely been in a situation where I've been partaking of a cigar around others that might not enjoy it, I would more than likely offer a cigar if I had another to a person who seemed troubled by it or was around it, unless it seemed clear they wouldn't enjoy it, otherwise I'd move or apologize for the bother but explain that at that time it was a point I chose to smoke a cigar, which I don't do all that often, and so I've weighed the risk and plan to continue barring extreme circumstances.
> 
> When people have visually or verbally expressed disgust with it, I always move, because if someone was doing something highly bothersome to myself, I would hope they'd be respectful of myself regardless of the circumstances and try to be less bothersome to me, though rarely have I ever been bothered by anything so that's not all that often. As for the case of cigarette smokers being around cigar smokers.. while it is true a large percentage of cigarette smokers do not want to smoke but can't help themselves and thus being around heavier smoke isn't something they prefer.. they are choosing to smoke, and so I would not feel bad partaking of cigars near them, especially if I was there first; however, I myself don't like cigarette smoke and find myself unintentionally coughing around it at times, so I personally would never choose to smoke where they were, and would instead voluntarily move myself.
> 
> I guess my point is that decency always works a lot better than anything else, and I think labeling or stereotyping the people who might have issue with it, or assuming or insulting them for possibly faking it or not.. is just wrong and not right for us to do, nor even accurate.


Make sense but not in my case I smoke in such places that if someone is bothered then they came into my space and that is their problem.


----------



## Dhughes12

smelvis said:


> Make sense but not in my case I smoke in such places that if someone is bothered then they came into my space and that is their problem.


exactly. if im smoking its either on MY porch, in a cigar bar or in a CIGAR shop. if someone has a problem with it in one of those places.... they are more than welcome to leave. now, in general public, yes i would take extra caution to make sure what im doing isnt bothering someone else. in a bar that allows cigaretttes, ill usually clear it with the bartender before i light up a stogie.


----------



## smelvis

Dhughes12 said:


> exactly. if im smoking its either on MY porch, in a cigar bar or in a CIGAR shop. if someone has a problem with it in one of those places.... they are more than welcome to leave. now, in general public, yes i would take extra caution to make sure what im doing isnt bothering someone else. in a bar that allows cigaretttes, ill usually clear it with the bartender before i light up a stogie.


Yep we think alike and even outside though public I will find a spot all by my self so the same thought applies there is a lot of outside area .


----------



## LongHaul907

I was stunned the other day when an old man walked by smoking a cigarette and asked me to smoke my cigar elsewhere. 
All i could muster was "uh"...."wtf".... then i shook it off. As i think of it now i should have said. " Your nasty cigarette smells far worse than this Rocky Patel!"


----------



## BrunoBlack

ejgarnut said:


> For all the folks that like to rag on cigarettes, please knock it off. This is often a tactic of our enemy (anti tobacco fanatics), to divide & conquer. What do you think is going to happen to cigars if cigarettes are banned? Cigars will be banned 10 minutes later! Anti tobacco fanatics do not differentiate between one type of tobacco or another...why should you??
> Not picking on anyone at all - just saying that we are all in the fight together against a runaway out of control government.


It is fine to tell them to F off, if they start whining about your cigar and they have a damned cigarette in their hand. That is being a hypocrite and they deserve what they get. A hypercritical arse hole is still an arse hole even if they smoke. They are not my allies in any way shape or form. Saying an idiot is a aid to our cause is wrong IMO. We need less idiots on our side not more. Its not divide and conquer so much as us being labelled with these idiots, unless you distance yourself.


----------



## Mante

BrunoBlack said:


> It is fine to tell them to F off, if they start whining about your cigar and they have a damned cigarette in their hand. That is being a hypocrite and they deserve what they get. A hypercritical arse hole is still an arse hole even if they smoke. They are not my allies in any way shape or form. Saying an idiot is a aid to our cause is wrong IMO. We need less idiots on our side not more. Its not divide and conquer so much as us being labelled with these idiots, unless you distance yourself.


I'm a little confused here Brian. The wording in your post does not let me ascertain whether you are agreeing with Terry or disagreeing. :hmm:


----------



## BrunoBlack

Tashaz said:


> I'm a little confused here Brian. The wording in your post does not let me ascertain whether you are agreeing with Terry or disagreeing. :hmm:


I agree that we need to stand together, with reasonable sane smokers>>>BUT not with the stupid cigarette smokers, who tell us that our cigars are offensive while thy have a cigarette in their mouth. Basically the ones who are not an aid to the cause just a waste of skin. I disagree with hypocrites and see them as not worth wasting my time on with pleasantries.

That lot are not going to aid any cause, as they simply are looking for trouble. As most people are complaining about that attitude here, I think Terry is wrong including that in his post. We are fully within reason, telling a hypocrite to sod off in my book.


----------



## Mante

BrunoBlack said:


> I agree that we need to stand together, with reasonable sane smokers>>>BUT not with the stupid cigarette smokers, who tell us that our cigars are offensive while thy have a cigarette in their mouth. Basically the ones who are not an aid to the cause just a waste of skin. I disagree with hypocrites and see them as not worth wasting my time on with pleasantries.
> 
> That lot are not going to aid any cause, as they simply are looking for trouble. As most people are complaining about that attitude here, I think Terry is wrong including that in his post. We are fully within reason, telling a hypocrite to sod off in my book.


Thank you kindly for the clarification. The point I think that Terry was trying to make is that there are many that enjoy tobacco in many various forms & to pigeon hole others purely because of their choice of imbiding is to do the whole cause a disservice.

I am aware that many cigarette smokers are doing so purely because of habit, this does not mean that they (along with the cigar smokers or indeed pipe smokers) should be discriminated against. As users of tobacco, we et al need to fight the ridiculous bureaucracy that is sending us all broke. Why? Because we are doing something we enjoy & that is more & more frowned upon in this so called "free" society. That as I see it is a travesty in the free world.


----------



## BrunoBlack

Tashaz said:


> Thank you kindly for the clarification. The point I think that Terry was trying to make is that there are many that enjoy tobacco in many various forms & to pigeon hole others purely because of their choice of imbiding is to do the whole cause a disservice.
> 
> I am aware that many cigarette smokers are doing so purely because of habit, this does not mean that they (along with the cigar smokers or indeed pipe smokers) should be discriminated against. As users of tobacco, we et al need to fight the ridiculous bureaucracy that is sending us all broke. Why? Because we are doing something we enjoy & that is more & more frowned upon in this so called "free" society. That as I see it is a travesty in the free world.


My point is it is not the choice of smoking that gets them criticised here but the hypocracy of telling us not to smoke, when they are smoking a cigarette. They are not allies to any smoker. That type of moron is more a hindrance, since stupidity is something that we do not need attaching to our cause. That is not pigeon holing cigarette smokers just arse holes

People are in my book, allowed to tell those hypocrites to go to hell and should not be told they are valuable to our cause and therefore not told to go to hell, when they clearly need to be told that. That is simply Terry pigeon holing pipe and cigar smokers here as having a beef with all cigarette smokers.


----------



## Mante

BrunoBlack said:


> My point is it is not the choice of smoking that gets them criticised here but the hypocracy of telling us not to smoke, when they are smoking a cigarette. They are not allies to any smoker. That type of moron is more a hindrance, since stupidity is something that we do not need attaching to our cause. That is not pigeon holing cigarette smokers just arse holes
> 
> People are in my book, allowed to tell those hypocrites to go to hell and should not be told they are valuable to our cause and therefore not told to go to hell, when they clearly need to be told that. That is simply Terry pigeon holing pipe and cigar smokers here as having a beef with all cigarette smokers.


Ummm....Terry has been enjoying cigars for years & I think you may find there are more cigarette smokers here than they admit to, it is a nicotine based forum after all. Be wary how you judge others mate, it may just see you sidelined yourself as irrelevant.

As far as holier than thou cigarette smokers go I agree, they can go screw themselves, along with those that are arrogant cigar smokers.


----------



## BrunoBlack

Tashaz said:


> Ummm....Terry has been enjoying cigars for years & I think you may find there are more cigarette smokers here than they admit to, it is a nicotine based forum after all. Be wary how you judge others mate, it may just see you sidelined yourself as irrelevant.
> 
> As far as holier than thou cigarette smokers go I agree, they can go screw themselves.


I love people who refuse to understand the point when layed before them.

Cigarette smokers here are NOT being criticised for smoking whatever they want. Those among their ranks, who are being hypocites (telling pipe and cigar smokers not to smoke when they themselves are smoking a cigarette) are being criticised.

If any one here does not agree that is hypocritical(ie telling others not to smoke when they are doing it themselves) they clearly need a dictionary. As to my judgement it is valid. Remember Terry judged pipe and cigar smokers as hating on all cigarette smokers first. I simply clarified, his pigeon holing that group.


----------



## Mante

OK. Your point has been acknowledged. I shall now wander off to bed being that it is late here & I cannot be bothered thinking anymore. Thankyou for putting your points forward & I shall keep them in mind when I next think on the worldwide fight that ALL tobacco partakers face against the onslaught from those that think we are the devil incarnate, et al.


----------



## BrunoBlack

Tashaz said:


> OK. Your point has been acknowledged. I shall now wander off to bed being that it is late here & I cannot be bothered thinking anymore. Thankyou for putting your points forward & I shall keep them in mind when I next think on the worldwide fight that ALL tobacco partakers face against the onslaught from those that think we are the devil incarnate, et al.


Lol you reminded me of the old priest from when I was younger. He said 'The world will always need the devil incarnate, to keep us all on our toes'

So maybe we are useful after all


----------



## Mante

BrunoBlack said:


> Lol you reminded me of the old priest from when I was younger. He said 'The world will always need the devil incarnate, to keep us all on our toes'
> 
> So maybe we are useful after all


Oh my, you had him too? Well I'll be damned!.....oops, to late.


----------



## Hermit

LongHaul907 said:


> I was stunned the other day when an old man walked by smoking a cigarette and asked me to smoke my cigar elsewhere.
> All i could muster was "uh"...."wtf".... then i shook it off. As i think of it now i should have said. " Your nasty cigarette smells far worse than this Rocky Patel!"


I wouldda just laughed loudly without saying a word.


----------



## pistol

Hermit said:


> I wouldda just laughed loudly without saying a word.


Hey hermit, long time no see, and I agree with your response.


----------



## ATCarp

So, I know that this thread is old, and i don't mean to dig it back up but this thread is great! I clicked on this thread to see what it was all about and i ended up reading EVERY single post. You guys crack me up- I love this site and this community! Keep on smoking, guys!eace:


----------



## thebayratt

I don't say anything to them, I usually just give them the stink eye and go back to enjoying my cigar.
No need wasting my breath on people who are inconsiderate of others and their enjoyments.


----------



## Fuzzy

At my age, I deserve to enjoy what I do. I ignore the funny looks. Now, if some one goes out of their way to bust my balls over a cigar (or anything else I enjoy), I say something like "If you do not like what I am doing, get the ef away from me"


----------



## WyldKnyght

The moose never complain, and my echos are unheard even on vherf LOL


----------



## StogieNinja

I think the real question is, _who _is being inconsiderate?

If you go somewhere secluded, or somewhere off the beaten bath, and someone else shows up and stays and then is bothered, that's kinda on them. But if you go to a public park, and there's a nearby family trying to enjoy their afternoon, I think it's probably inconsiderate to light up there without asking first. It's all about common courtesy.

We get caught up in wanting to get whats ours "by rights", but often times we should allow our rights to be trumped by the golden rule. We wouldn't want someone showing up where we were enjoying ourselves and blowing a bunch of exhaust fumes in the area, so we ought not do the same thing to others.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I Dunno you know i grew up in a time when people smoked everywhere even the hospital. I remember my father R.I.P. pacing before my baby sister Maria was born.
"Damn i need a cigarette" But Dad you gave em up "Yeah i know what timing" People smoked in restaurants Church Hell there was not a spot you could not smoke. Then came the liberal movement forcing those to abide for the greater good of all mankind. Is the world a better place for it when we are told what to eat drink not smoke. Telling parents not to discipline their children and such. It took many decades for the gradual decline of these freedoms to occur. What freedoms we did get out of it all a society that could care less about his fellow man. :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Love thy neighbor what ever happened to that. Its not about politics Religion or such. Its about being a Human being in the complete sense IMHO!:director:eace::dude:


----------



## smelvis

Well Said Tony and Derek!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Bro!eace:


----------



## Hall25

I like the I am grown I can do what I want.... Haha 

but or real those that judge forget we are all grown and we can choose do do what we feel.... Not saying blow a huge cloud of smoke in their face but I assume we all don't just light up and smoke out a room. 

But come on...if my kid needs their reset button hit then so be it....in my own home or in a store it will be reset. I truly believe that our wonderful country has become a little find a "softer" way of handling things... I am not that old but when I was a kid everyone didn't get a trophy and kids got cut from teams...bands..things of that sort. No body died from being cut or disappointed they didn't win. It is life. Sometimes you are the windshield sometimes the bug.

But we are all from that time so if they don't like it they have the right to walk away just like we have the right to smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WELL SAID!
Love the avatar they get better and better!
Check your P.M's!


----------



## Johnny Rock

I don't say anything to anti cigar people, I try to not associate with them. If I run into one, I usually walk away. If I have to deal with them, I try not to blow smoke in their face...:ss


----------



## Hall25

TonyBrooklyn said:


> WELL SAID!
> Love the avatar they get better and better!
> Check your P.M's!


Thanks Tony!!!

Well said yourself Bro I am afraid those days are getting further and further away.

Checked em and fixed.eace:


----------



## Livin' Legend

There's really only one situation this would ever come up for me, and to that person I would have this so say: "What the hell are you doing on my balcony?!"


----------



## BrunoBlack

He would probably be a fireman


----------



## Mante

BrunoBlack said:


> He would probably be a fireman


Or a stalker.


----------



## Tritones

Livin' Legend said:


> There's really only one situation this would ever come up for me, and to that person I would have this so say: "What the hell are you doing on my balcony?!"


LOL!

For some reason this thread was on my mind the other day, and I thought much the same thing - what the hell are you doing in my yard?


----------



## capsalty

Tashaz said:


> Just tell them to go away & stop stealing your smoke. Say it with conviction & they generally get confused.


WIN


----------



## capsalty

I've actually never had someone complain about a cigar I was smoking, have gotten a lot of compliments actually.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

capsalty said:


> I've actually never had someone complain about a cigar I was smoking, have gotten a lot of compliments actually.


Ditto


----------



## LibertarianCigarMan

I rarley get responses from folks when im smoking me cigars. However I do occasionally get bollocks from the health nuts or a so called "tolerent" liberal political activist. The most histerical is when i hear it from a distance runner or marathon runner as they will tell me how unhealthy it is and how bad second hand smoke is and therefore tobacco should be banned all the while ignoring our Constitutional rights. Since im in Virginia and have my Degree's in History I always promptly remind them that tobacco built the bloody state! 1607 you bafoon LOL! Next I tell them about several friends of mine who are medical doctors who tell me the most common patients are actually those said runners whose hearts are giving out in their late 30's and early 40's because of the stress of always pushing themselves to the limit.


----------



## YUNOtiger

I generally explain to them that cigar smoking two or three times a week does NOT equal the same risk as smoking an inhaling a pack of cigarettes a day.

Its kind of like having a glass of single malt scotch two or three nights a week, compared to drinking a half of a case of Nattie Lite every night.


----------



## BuenoBueno

Tashaz said:


> Just tell them to go away & stop stealing your smoke. Say it with conviction & they generally get confused.


BEST.


----------



## OnePyroTec

I'll offer anyone who complains the opportunity to come put it out for me.


----------



## Mante

BuenoBueno said:


> BEST.


:madgrin: Confusion is a great weapon when dealing with self important zealots. 



OnePyroTec said:


> I'll offer anyone who complains the opportunity to come put it out for me.


 I had a rep come into my shop & "tune" me for smoking in the workplace. I'm not going in to the whole conversation again but needless to say the company he reps for no longer has anything to offer my business. True story & I think along the same lines as you. I'm not overtly aggressive until somebody feels entitled enough to enforce THEIR beliefs on me, in my own space no less, then I end up in this mood.>>>>>>> :boxing:


----------



## OnePyroTec

To elaborate a bit, when I smoke, I smoke a pipe or cigar where it is "allowed" and generally not around others unless they are smoking too. If I take the time to find a secluded area be it a beach or casino or anywhere else...and someone comes to where I have been for quite some time and tell me that stinks and to put it out...it is simply not going to happen. My first reply would be thank you have a good day...after that, then the offer to put it out comes into play as I also suggest they can also leave if they don't like the smell.


----------



## Mante

OnePyroTec said:


> To elaborate a bit, when I smoke, I smoke a pipe or cigar where it is "allowed" and generally not around others unless they are smoking too. If I take the time to find a secluded area be it a beach or casino or anywhere else...and someone comes to where I have been for quite some time and tell me that stinks and to put it out...it is simply not going to happen. My first reply would be thank you have a good day...after that, then the offer to put it out comes into play as I also suggest they can also leave if they don't like the smell.


Well said & exactly my thoughts. Let others enjoy their freedom, that is their right, just do not use your rights to encroach on mine when I have done nothing but be polite to others.


----------



## jhedrick83

View attachment 74876


----------



## Cigar Guru

jhedrick83 said:


> View attachment 74876


This because I mostly smoke at my own place or where people are already smoking.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Tashaz said:


> :madgrin: Confusion is a great weapon when dealing with self important zealots.
> 
> I had a rep come into my shop & "tune" me for smoking in the workplace. I'm not going in to the whole conversation again but needless to say the company he reps for no longer has anything to offer my business. True story & I think along the same lines as you. I'm not overtly aggressive until somebody feels entitled enough to enforce THEIR beliefs on me, in my own space no less, then I end up in this mood.>>>>>>> :boxing:


Gooooooo, WARREN!!! :fencing: :whoo:


----------



## SystemError

Cigar smoking is not a habit, it is a way of life.

That is what I tell my nosey ass weenie neighbor when he says I need to quit.


----------



## Habanolover

Just give them a very innocent look and say "What about the children?". Then if they ask you can xplain to them all about SCHIP and how every cigar you smoke is helping a the children in the country. This is when you gain the "moral high ground" on them. I mean, are they not really concerned about the children? :biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Back in early January I was enjoying a pipe on my front porch on a nice sunny day off from work. 

A little neighbor kid that was walking down the street came right up in my yard and started in on lecturing me on the evils of smoking. He was young, maybe six or seven. I told him, "Ok, ok. I hear you." And I set my pipe down, but he continued harassing me and getting abusive... calling me stupid and other choice words. I'd had enough at this point and asked him to get off of my property. He kept on, and I then ORDERED him off my property to no avail. He kept on telling me how bad and how stupid I was.

So I pulled my cell phone out and called the police. I told them I had a neighbor harassing me and how he wouldn't leave. The kids eyes got HUGE and he ran home. Then his door opens and a grossly obese lady starts yelling at me from down the street. She walks down the street, cursing at me the whole way, and enters my yard. She has a cigarette she is smoking. I tell her her kid was harassing me about smoking, and wouldn't leave my yard. She starts screaming at me and saying I better not touch her or her kid. I'm ordering her off my property again as a cop car pulls into my drive.

I tell the Officers this "lady" and her kid are harassing me and they won't leave. One Officer tries to calm down the screaming "lady" while the other cop points his finger at me tells me to shut the **** up 'cause he's still trying to figure out what I did to upset her. Then Kat's hounddog had enough and he comes around the corner on his cable and the cop that cussed me out draws his gun and points it at Maverick. Maverick's cable won't let him get to the cop, but the cop fixed that problem buy slowly advancing on the hounddog.

I dial 911 knowing it will go to the state police and I leave the phone on and in my shirt pocket. I tell him he better not shoot a dog that is restrained. The calm officer tells the irate and troublesome cop to calm down and holster his pistol. He does.

Then we all hear sirens getting closer. The irate cop screams at me wanting to know what I did. I say I called yall 'cause this "lady" and her kid were harrasing me and wouldn't get off my property, then yall show up, cuss me out and treat me like a criminal, then threaten to shoot my dog while he is restrained... so I called 911.

Yall should have seen the look on his face. I though he was gonna have a heartattack or a stroke!

The State Troopers pull up in my drive. A few of them go talk to the cops away from everyone else, and I explain to a very professional and calm seargeant what happened. He asks me if I wanna press charges against the "lady", I tell him not if he can scare her and the boy so they leave me alone. He actually smiled and stifled a laugh. He walked the "lady" home and talked to her and the boy on their porch. I've seen neither hide, nor hair, of either since.

The other Troopers decide they are gonna follow the cops to their cop shop for more discussion. They ask me to come down too. I step close to the irate cop and in a soft voice, just for him to hear, tell him the next time I see him I'm gonna be polite and respectful, and I ask him if he can do the same. He gave me a hard look, but told me he would be polite and calm. I believed him. I told the Troopers I had no further problems and would like to be left alone to smoke in peace. They all left. 

When I saw the local police a few days later everyone acted like nothing happened and they were nice.


Sooo... I guess I have no idea what to say to tobacco nazis...


----------



## OnePyroTec

:r:r:r


----------



## Cigar Guru

El wedo del milagro said:


> Back in early January I was enjoying a pipe on my front porch on a nice sunny day off from work.
> 
> A little neighbor kid that was walking down the street came right up in my yard and started in on lecturing me on the evils of smoking. He was young, maybe six or seven. I told him, "Ok, ok. I hear you." And I set my pipe down, but he continued harassing me and getting abusive... calling me stupid and other choice words. I'd had enough at this point and asked him to get off of my property. He kept on, and I then ORDERED him off my property to no avail. He kept on telling me how bad and how stupid I was.
> 
> So I pulled my cell phone out and called the police. I told them I had a neighbor harassing me and how he wouldn't leave. The kids eyes got HUGE and he ran home. Then his door opens and a grossly obese lady starts yelling at me from down the street. She walks down the street, cursing at me the whole way, and enters my yard. She has a cigarette she is smoking. I tell her her kid was harassing me about smoking, and wouldn't leave my yard. She starts screaming at me and saying I better not touch her or her kid. I'm ordering her off my property again as a cop car pulls into my drive.
> 
> I tell the Officers this "lady" and her kid are harassing me and they won't leave. One Officer tries to calm down the screaming "lady" while the other cop points his finger at me tells me to shut the **** up 'cause he's still trying to figure out what I did to upset her. Then Kat's hounddog had enough and he comes around the corner on his cable and the cop that cussed me out draws his gun and points it at Maverick. Maverick's cable won't let him get to the cop, but the cop fixed that problem buy slowly advancing on the hounddog.
> 
> I dial 911 knowing it will go to the state police and I leave the phone on and in my shirt pocket. I tell him he better not shoot a dog that is restrained. The calm officer tells the irate and troublesome cop to calm down and holster his pistol. He does.
> 
> Then we all hear sirens getting closer. The irate cop screams at me wanting to know what I did. I say I called yall 'cause this "lady" and her kid were harrasing me and wouldn't get off my property, then yall show up, cuss me out and treat me like a criminal, then threaten to shoot my dog while he is restrained... so I called 911.
> 
> Yall should have seen the look on his face. I though he was gonna have a heartattack or a stroke!
> 
> The State Troopers pull up in my drive. A few of them go talk to the cops away from everyone else, and I explain to a very professional and calm seargeant what happened. He asks me if I wanna press charges against the "lady", I tell him not if he can scare her and the boy so they leave me alone. He actually smiled and stifled a laugh. He walked the "lady" home and talked to her and the boy on their porch. I've seen neither hide, nor hair, of either since.
> 
> The other Troopers decide they are gonna follow the cops to their cop shop for more discussion. They ask me to come down too. I step close to the irate cop and in a soft voice, just for him to hear, tell him the next time I see him I'm gonna be polite and respectful, and I ask him if he can do the same. He gave me a hard look, but told me he would be polite and calm. I believed him. I told the Troopers I had no further problems and would like to be left alone to smoke in peace. They all left.
> 
> When I saw the local police a few days later everyone acted like nothing happened and they were nice.
> 
> Sooo... I guess I have no idea what to say to tobacco nazis...


You were well withing your rights to just have shot them down for trespassing. Luckily the pipe/cigar smoking lifestyle has molded you into a Calm, Well Mannered and Respectable Gentleman. Time for another bowl brother.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Whhooooaaaa, Mark...! mg: What a thing to happen...and pipes are NICE! I'm glad things worked out alright for you. It's because of my uncle's pipe that he would be enjoying when he came over our house when I was still in my single digit years that I became enthralled with tobacco in the first place! I started out trying a pipe at first - but I couldn't really get into it - only experienced tongue bite. Then I gravitated to cigars and have been there ever since. You're a better on than me. I'm definitely what I consider a well-adjusted human being...but if that had been me - with some snot-nosed brat pulling what he pulled with you;  :mmph: I don't like disrespectful small fries.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

LLave said:


> Just as the title says, what do you tell the anti-cigar folk to defend you hobby? I am new to cigars and as such new to defending cigars. It is not that I feel overly compelled to defend my choices, but when someone who knows little to nothing about cigars is going on and on about how disgusting and dangerous they are I just feel like its... slander. So, lets here your compelling, intelligent (or semi-intelligible, lets not be picky :tongue1 arguments.


Is this before or after you beat them down? I believe that falls under the Neanderthal unintelligent category but hey it is what it is.. There are those who apologize before they beat someone up and those who apologize after 

The bottom line is being a responsible person if you are blowing smoke towards a child downwind then ya you smoke where it is appropriate and not offending other people. If you are at an opera you don't smoke around some guy wearing a ten thousand dollar suit which is absorbing the smell which is going to be a pain to get out and that same guy shouldn't be in the smokers section if he doesn't want his suit to smell like that. If you are in the right and being responsible yet someone makes a fuss either report the individual to management or just ignore / refuse / leave. Common sense on both sides I believe can avoid confrontation and this whole debate...

I believe there is a article on cigar aficionado that describes the perfect way to handle this in a civil setting.


----------



## JABECmfg

Damselnotindistress said:


> I'm definitely what I consider a well-adjusted human being...but if that had been me - with some snot-nosed brat pulling what he pulled with you;  :mmph: I don't like disrespectful small fries.


Agreed. I probably would have just turned the garden hose on him...


----------



## Greg9062

Just laugh at them and insult their manhood, especially if there are females around. Those types are usually pretty insecure...


----------



## fiatster

capttrips said:


> Only had it happen once and my response was "then stop breathing." If someone comments on the health of cigar smoking I simply reply "I don't smoke cigarettes, don't drink alcohol, don't have sex, and don't take drugs except for those prescribed for the voices in my head. Take away eating and cigar smoking and I might as well die." The usually laugh and forget about cigars.


"Then stop breathing". I love it.


----------



## nick2021

Same here, or when I do smoke it's usually in a place with nobody around (exm: while fishing, in my garage, etc). I also don't like being bothered and would rather smoke in peace or with friends who do enjoy cigars 


pdisme said:


> Not sure if my experiences are normal or not but I've been smoking about five years and this has never come up for me. I think the reason for that is I, obviously, want to enjoy my cigars, and to that end, I only smoke them in places where no one's likely to have a problem with it; this keeps me from being bothered and doesn't give anti-cigar folks any additional impetus. I tend to smoke at cigar b&m's, bars if they have an outside patio/tiki hut type seating area, etc.


----------



## JeremyAHoward

At the moment it hasn't come up, I'm about a month new to it and I smoke in my backyard around my firepit. Though winter weather not so much. If I smoke away from home it's usually with other people or in a place like a bar where smoke is rampant


----------



## Herf N Turf

"Perhaps you should worry less about my cigar and more on your waistline."

Since approximately 70% of Americans are over weight, this works at least 70% of the time.

If it's a woman:

"Don't make me go Monica on you."


----------



## [OT] Loki

so 70% of the time it works every time?


----------



## Herf N Turf

[OT] Loki said:


> so 70% of the time it works every time?


Yup. Said another way, it's 100% reliable, 70% of the time.


----------



## gogirlanime

Simply: "It's my life"


----------



## Dazz

kiss my ash. 

lol naa im not fussed about what other people think. Each to their own hey. One of my neighbours frequently dose extra loud coughs whenever I smoke on the deck. What I do on my property is my business and no one else's, if she or anyone else dose not like the smell, tough. I don't particularly like the smell coming from her place, her and her husband are chain smokers, do I complain? no. 

Cheers -

Dazz


----------



## AznDragon533

My favorite Line of course. Cigar smoking is a Hobby, Cigarette smoking is an addiction.


----------



## Bobajob

Reminds me of being at an outside seating area of a little cafe, when a child walks past with her mother and says, what's that smell mom? 'It's that mans nasty cigar, it's disgusting isn't it?' Said the mother, as they continue to walk past. 'No, it's ok.' Said the little girl. 'No it's not, it's disgusting and it's going to kill him.' 
To which I called out 'its a shame that didnt happen before I crossed paths with you.' To which the little girl began asking what that meant, and her mother began trying to explain with great difficulty that this man would rather be dead than interact with her mother...


----------



## Silas Hart

I experienced a bit of negativity when I first started smoking about a year ago. Some friends and I were in the smoking room of a small local bar my friends father owns, which is a room slightly detached from the main building so that smokers don't have to freeze when it is cold. I thought the smoke of my cigar was rather light but smelled good. A drunk female came in and opened the outside door (making everyone inside, cold) complaining about the stench of my cigar. I would be lying if I said it didn't hurt my feelings a little bit. She made a big scene about how my cigar was reeking up the place while my friends facial expressions assured me that it wasn't an issue. She, of course, lights up a Marlboro Red and that seemed to make the air more breathable to her. 

I didn't say anything, but I could tell that her boyfriend/husband was rather embarrassed of her.

Turns out, she was a line worker at our local office furniture manufacturing facility where my brother is a shift supervisor of about 120 people. He said "Do you know who I am?" She yells out "No, I sure as f**k don't!" and he replied with "People with your attitude don't work for me, (her name) - do not come to work on Monday." and she became very irate, saying that he was just a nobody and not her boss and she had never seen him before, etc. She showed up to work on Monday and was promptly terminated, and was barred from any future employment through the staffing agency that positioned her.

While this is not the action I personally would have taken, my brother is much less tolerable than I am.

I got into cigars in China where it is more common place for people who buy them at local stores to actually purchase as business gifts rather than smoke them themselves. Eager to show off my newly loved hobby, I smoked them when I could back home in the U.S. Unfortunately, I feel rather uncomfortable smoking anywhere I live in Iowa - even walking down the street. I love poker and blackjack, but you can't even smoke cigars at any of the 4 local casinos. In Shanghai, it's very receptive and people often compliment me on the smell of my cigars.


----------



## fiatster

I have to try that! The next person that gives me grief about my cigar while I'm walking down the street, I'm going to tell them they are fired. I'll let you know what their response is. 


Silas Hart said:


> I experienced a bit of negativity when I first started smoking about a year ago. Some friends and I were in the smoking room of a small local bar my friends father owns, which is a room slightly detached from the main building so that smokers don't have to freeze when it is cold. I thought the smoke of my cigar was rather light but smelled good. A drunk female came in and opened the outside door (making everyone inside, cold) complaining about the stench of my cigar. I would be lying if I said it didn't hurt my feelings a little bit. She made a big scene about how my cigar was reeking up the place while my friends facial expressions assured me that it wasn't an issue. She, of course, lights up a Marlboro Red and that seemed to make the air more breathable to her.
> 
> I didn't say anything, but I could tell that her boyfriend/husband was rather embarrassed of her.
> 
> Turns out, she was a line worker at our local office furniture manufacturing facility where my brother is a shift supervisor of about 120 people. He said "Do you know who I am?" She yells out "No, I sure as f**k don't!" and he replied with "People with your attitude don't work for me, (her name) - do not come to work on Monday." and she became very irate, saying that he was just a nobody and not her boss and she had never seen him before, etc. She showed up to work on Monday and was promptly terminated, and was barred from any future employment through the staffing agency that positioned her.
> 
> While this is not the action I personally would have taken, my brother is much less tolerable than I am.
> 
> I got into cigars in China where it is more common place for people who buy them at local stores to actually purchase as business gifts rather than smoke them themselves. Eager to show off my newly loved hobby, I smoked them when I could back home in the U.S. Unfortunately, I feel rather uncomfortable smoking anywhere I live in Iowa - even walking down the street. I love poker and blackjack, but you can't even smoke cigars at any of the 4 local casinos. In Shanghai, it's very receptive and people often compliment me on the smell of my cigars.


----------



## havanadaydreaming

Usually "so, you're telling me that Sir Winston Churchill, John F. Kennedy, C.S. Lewis, J.R.R. Tolkien, and Charles Spurgeon were all bad men and that you'd never want to be in their presence?"


----------



## paulb1970

These comments are too funny!.......(pulls out my note pad)


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Silas Hart said:


> I experienced a bit of negativity when I first started smoking about a year ago. Some friends and I were in the smoking room of a small local bar my friends father owns, which is a room slightly detached from the main building so that smokers don't have to freeze when it is cold. I thought the smoke of my cigar was rather light but smelled good. A drunk female came in and opened the outside door (making everyone inside, cold) complaining about the stench of my cigar. I would be lying if I said it didn't hurt my feelings a little bit. She made a big scene about how my cigar was reeking up the place while my friends facial expressions assured me that it wasn't an issue. She, of course, lights up a Marlboro Red and that seemed to make the air more breathable to her.
> 
> I didn't say anything, but I could tell that her boyfriend/husband was rather embarrassed of her.
> 
> Turns out, she was a line worker at our local office furniture manufacturing facility where my brother is a shift supervisor of about 120 people. He said "Do you know who I am?" She yells out "No, I sure as f**k don't!" and he replied with "People with your attitude don't work for me, (her name) - do not come to work on Monday." and she became very irate, saying that he was just a nobody and not her boss and she had never seen him before, etc. She showed up to work on Monday and was promptly terminated, and was barred from any future employment through the staffing agency that positioned her.
> 
> While this is not the action I personally would have taken, my brother is much less tolerable than I am.
> 
> I got into cigars in China where it is more common place for people who buy them at local stores to actually purchase as business gifts rather than smoke them themselves. Eager to show off my newly loved hobby, I smoked them when I could back home in the U.S. Unfortunately, I feel rather uncomfortable smoking anywhere I live in Iowa - even walking down the street. I love poker and blackjack, but you can't even smoke cigars at any of the 4 local casinos. In Shanghai, it's very receptive and people often compliment me on the smell of my cigars.


Wow, Silas...well - being a woman and as I usually do like to support my fellow females as we all usually do...in THIS case :whoo: :clap2: :dude: YOU GO, MAN! I'm right with your brother on this! PARTICULARLY with her believing her truly health-killing cigarette was less offensive than your fine, fine seegar! SILAS! SILAS! SILAS! S-I-I-I-I-L-A-S!!! :cheer2:


----------



## tpharkman

I simply don't say anything...alas I am too busy enjoying my cigar.


----------



## christian1971

Since ive taken effexor i have been able to keep from going ballistic on non smoking assholes.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

If they aren't into cigars I think its only polite to offer them something else to stick in their mouth :smoke2:


----------



## Steel Talon

Here "puff this":yo:


----------



## Coyote404

Tobias Lutz said:


> If they aren't into cigars I think its only polite to offer them something else to stick in their mouth :smoke2:


Took me a second to catch that but.... :lol:


----------



## Johnny Z

"I do what I want."(gently), or "Will you shut up?" (slightly irratated)


----------



## madbricky

I make a point to offer one explaining how they taste much better than they smell. Gives me a chance to get right up close too.


----------



## Grimmalde

Like so many fun things, the detrimental source of opinion seems to be PC related. So I enjoy appealing to those stringent rules of engagement and lob the grenade swiftly back.

With the advent of SCHIP, I fawn a great amount of concern at their nosy ignorance and ask them, "Why do _you_ hate chidren? (<---not a spelling error) ...and why are _you_ not smoking... _for_ the chidrens?"

A PC feedback loop ensues and I begin to offer directions to the nearest B&M.


----------



## SpartanFan

Grimmalde said:


> Like so many fun things, the detrimental source of opinion seems to be PC related. So I enjoy appealing to those stringent rules of engagement and lob the grenade swiftly back.
> 
> With the advent of SCHIP, I fawn a great amount of concern at their nosy ignorance and ask them, "Why do _you_ hate chidren? (<---not a spelling error) ...and why are _you_ not smoking... _for_ the chidrens?"
> 
> A PC feedback loop ensues and I begin to offer directions to the nearest B&M.


I can't see this working ever... Even if they were drunk. I dont even understand it myself. As for what I'd do, I've actually tried to convert a few people towards cigars, but with so many concerned about the health issues or the fact they just don't feel comfortable trying it, and the fact I can't afford good ones very often.. it presents a problem. I got someone to try a Nub Connecticut but they hated it and won't try another one.

As for those that are clearly judging you for it, I've never met them.


----------



## Grimmalde

It's not really meant to _work_. It's simply lobbing the grenade back. There is no need for it to be understood, only to confuse or perturb. :biggrin1:

I have no time for "Anti's" mainly because most of my passions have a corresponding group of devoted people that crusade against them.

I guess you could say I am an Anti Anti. Live and let live, I say.


----------



## smknjoecool

SpartanFan said:


> I've actually tried to convert a few people towards cigars, but with so many concerned about the health issues or the fact they just don't feel comfortable


That's why I just let people try cigars if they are curious or offer them one to be courteous. They are, after all, potentially harmful to your health. Hopefully, with moderation we will all live long and healthy lives.



Grimmalde said:


> It's not really meant to _work_. It's simply lobbing the grenade back. There is no need for it to be understood, only to confuse or perturb. :biggrin1:
> 
> I have no time for "Anti's" mainly because most of my passions have a corresponding group of devoted people that crusade against them.
> 
> I guess you could say I am an Anti Anti. Live and let live, I say.


I can't say that I run into many anti smokers that often here in Texas. Most people here have your attitude towards smoking.


----------



## Grimmalde

smknjoecool said:


> I can't say that I run into many anti smokers that often here in Texas. Most people here have your attitude towards smoking.


I don't when I'm out in West Texas visiting family. But, in the more metropolitan areas, nosiness is more prevalent, still pretty rare though.


----------



## thejrusso101

There is two main reasons I smoke cigars:
1. The entire process of the cigar hobby is very in depth and a much different experience from smoking any other types of tobacco products. You are able to use all of your senses while smoking a cigar which you really miss out on in smoking something like cigarettes for example. 
2. Another reason for myself personally is that I am able to take an hour or so out of my day and put reality aside for a second. For a person that suffers from severe anxiety taking time out to get my mind off things is a big deal, and I almost feel as if it relives stress. Many people don't think so but that is just my personal opinion.

When it really comes down to it, no matter what your argument or reasoning behind smoking cigars may be all that really matters is that you enjoy doing it.


----------



## Beeman

For me it all depends on how the person acts. If they're a nice, civil person, just curious about my "bad (in their opinion) habit" I politely explain that its a choice I've made to do something I enjoy, and in my mind the pros outweigh the cons. If someone is a jerk about it quoting me all kinds of facts about how likely they are to kill me I more snidely point out that they are wrong, and usually have some sort of comment to make about their choices and how they can be just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.


----------



## beercritic

I haven't run into such folk around here. A few are curious and ask questions. I get a few "My grandpa smoked cigars" comments. Gee, make a guy feel old. Turning 53 in a few weeks, but still feel like a kid.


----------



## mrnuke

I get them to look like idiots.

PhD guy: "CANCER!"
Me: "Are you relaying propaganda, or is that based on actual scientific fact?"
PhD guy: "It's based on scientific facts"
Me: "I'd love to read the paper where this is established."
PhD guy: "[pause] You will see in a few years when you get your lungs checked."

HINT: There is no scientifically valid "paper where this is established". Even today, we do not understand the chemical and phisiological processes caused by smoking, as we do not understand the chemical and phisiological processes that cause cancer. Cancer is nothing more than a convenient scape-goat for things people may not like, much like the witch hunts of the colonial era.
Anyway, back to the story. Later on:

PhD guy: "No cellphones!"
Me: "They cause cancer!"
PhD guy: "I'm not worried about cancer. [long pause] You can get cancer if you want to."


----------



## mrnuke

And another great argument, if you are young:

When I was a kid, wherever I went people were smoking. Clouds of smoke hovered above my head, so thick, I sometimes could not see the ceiling. I would visit my dad at work, and everybody was smoking. Empty soda bottles were filled with cigarrette butts after the ashtrays were full. I was told I could enjoy this hobby as long as I wait until I turn eighteen. This check your generation has given me came back as 'insufficient funds'. Your generation has filled my childhood with smoke. What makes you think your generation has the right to tell me "no smoking".


----------



## izkeh

My experience is that I get more crap from cigarette smokers than I do from non-smokers. I swear, more non-smokers either say, "those smell good" or "reminds me of my dad/grandpa/uncle" than say "those stink". But the damn cigarette smokers that complain come in two flavors of a-hole:
1. While puffing on their acrid, rancid cigarette they mutter nonsense about how bad cigars stink, or, and more insidious,
2. Ask me to put out my cigar WHILE they are puffing on their cigarette. I swear to Christ I can't count how many times that's happened to me back when MI used to allow smoking in bars. Two examples - The sea hag wife of a bar owner had a Virginia Slim 1000000mm or whatever those ungainly things are hanging from her pursed lips and put her arms around my friend and I who were smoking cigars in the bar (we got permission from the owner himself) and said, "Can you guys please put those out?" We were flabbergasted.

The second instance of this was a bar where EVERYONE was smoking cigarettes and the owner was at the bar smoking a cigar I gave him when this dumb beeeatch came over from the table where she and her 4 other friends were ALL smoking cigarettes and asked if, "I could put that stinky thing out." I responded with "When the owner of the bar comes over and asks me to put out my cigar I will." As I swung around and pointed out the big, fat Greek guy sitting at the corner of the bar smoking a cigar (again, that I had just given him) I proceeded to tell her, "That's him. The big guy smoking the cigar." She left in a huff and I believe that my cigar tasted ten times better after that.


----------



## Grimmalde

izkeh said:


> My experience is that I get more crap from cigarette smokers than I do from non-smokers. I swear, more non-smokers either say, "those smell good" or "reminds me of my dad/grandpa/uncle" than say "those stink". But the damn cigarette smokers that complain come in two flavors of a-hole:
> 1. While puffing on their acrid, rancid cigarette they mutter nonsense about how bad cigars stink, or, and more insidious,
> 2. Ask me to put out my cigar WHILE they are puffing on their cigarette. I swear to Christ I can't count how many times that's happened to me back when MI used to allow smoking in bars. Two examples - The sea hag wife of a bar owner had a Virginia Slim 1000000mm or whatever those ungainly things are hanging from her pursed lips and put her arms around my friend and I who were smoking cigars in the bar (we got permission from the owner himself) and said, "Can you guys please put those out?" We were flabbergasted.
> 
> The second instance of this was a bar where EVERYONE was smoking cigarettes and the owner was at the bar smoking a cigar I gave him when this dumb beeeatch came over from the table where she and her 4 other friends were ALL smoking cigarettes and asked if, "I could put that stinky thing out." I responded with "When the owner of the bar comes over and asks me to put out my cigar I will." As I swung around and pointed out the big, fat Greek guy sitting at the corner of the bar smoking a cigar (again, that I had just given him) I proceeded to tell her, "That's him. The big guy smoking the cigar." She left in a huff and I believe that my cigar tasted ten times better after that.


As one who is in the middle of kicking a heavy 'rette habit, I can tell you this. Your awesome cigars are making their cigarettes taste like paper wrapped dookie sticks. Cigars make my cigarettes taste horrid. It's really helped me in my mission to quit. People aren't usually keen to this and blame the cigar smoker. Of course some folks are just arses anyway.


----------



## trogstar

Could be worse
Could be meth

say it with a cheeky grin and a glint in your eye and watch how fast they back up


----------



## huynha

Now that's an awesome reply.


----------



## jrlenz

Agree. I've cut down from a 3-pack a day cigarette habit to 1 in a month since I got back into cigars after a 15-year hiatus.


----------



## Merovius

I was smoking outside my B&M one time and some kids drove by and shouted "cancer!"...Im not gonna lie, it kind of bothered me and ruined my enjoyment of fine tobacco that day. I guess Im just not that kind of person. If something is affecting me directly than I dont care, its your business. I like to think Im very courteous about my smoking and make concerted efforts to keep smoke away from non smokers. 

I will say that I have noticed a strange phenomena, "The Non-Smoker Vaccuum". I swear anytime a freind is hanging out with us smokers the smoke seems to follow wherever they are sitting. If they get up and move, the smoke follows.


----------



## mrnuke

Merovius said:


> I will say that I have noticed a strange phenomena, "The Non-Smoker Vaccuum". I swear anytime a freind is hanging out with us smokers the smoke seems to follow wherever they are sitting. If they get up and move, the smoke follows.


I have noticed this phenomenon too. This is actually the fifth fundamental force. Now that they've discovered the Higgs boson, they will start looking for this "dark force". Gives a whole new meaning to "May the force be with you!"

Poor non-smokers.


----------



## Merovius

mrnuke said:


> I have noticed this phenomenon too. This is actually the fifth fundamental force. Now that they've discovered the Higgs boson, they will start looking for this "dark force". Gives a whole new meaning to "May the force be with you!"
> 
> Poor non-smokers.


Haha. Man, I wish I could clean up those spelling errors in my post...my college English profs would be very disappointed.


----------



## mrnuke

Merovius said:


> Haha. Man, I wish I could clean up those spelling errors in my post...my college English profs would be very disappointed.


May the apostrophe be with you!


----------



## Grimmalde

mrnuke said:


> May the apostrophe be with you!


This cracks me up every time someone mentions grammar in a forum...


----------



## Grimmalde

You would have had to seen Inglorious Basterds to get the humor.


----------



## Grimmalde

Merovius said:


> I was smoking outside my B&M one time and some kids drove by and shouted "cancer!"...


If I was your wingman, I would have saved the day with a hail and hearty, *"No, Gemini!"* Enjoyment ensues.


----------



## Merovius

Grimmalde said:


> If I was your wingman, I would have saved the day with a hail and hearty, *"No, Gemini!"* Enjoyment ensues.


haha, nice. :fencing:


----------



## mrnuke

Today, I have had my first true anti-cigar conversation. I installed myself on a table about 30ft from an entrance, right below a sign reading "Smoking prohibited by state law". Since state law requires a 15ft distance from the entrance, that sign had been erroneously placed. Going into the last third, a girl installed herself on a table about 20ft away from mine.

"Excuse me, you shouldn't be smoking there. There's a sign right above you. The smoke is bothering me." To that, I calmly explained that the sign was erroneous, and apologized about the smoke. "The smoke is bothering me" is the only argument against smoking which I have a deep respect for. Needless to say, I wasn't too comfortable completing the last third of the stick. She was polite enough to let me finish my cigar.

After I put down my cigar, I walked to her to apologise, and explain that it is very difficult to find a place to sit down and work (on a laptop), especially for persons who are stuck in that place for the whole day because of their schedule. I could tell she felt pretty bad about accosting me earlier. She told me she has friends who smoke cigarettes, and apologized for complaining. I told her she shouldn't feel sorry for that, and that she should speak up if something bothers her. Then I left.

There used to be a saying: "Kill them with kindness". I think, statistically speaking, this is the most effective response strategy. Sarcastic or aggressive responses (statistically speaking) only serve to strengthen the anti-tobacco sentiment. Any takes?


----------



## Grimmalde

mrnuke said:


> Today, I have had my first true anti-cigar conversation. I installed myself on a table about 30ft from an entrance, right below a sign reading "Smoking prohibited by state law". Since state law requires a 15ft distance from the entrance, that sign had been erroneously placed. Going into the last third, a girl installed herself on a table about 20ft away from mine.
> 
> "Excuse me, you shouldn't be smoking there. There's a sign right above you. The smoke is bothering me." To that, I calmly explained that the sign was erroneous, and apologized about the smoke. "The smoke is bothering me" is the only argument against smoking which I have a deep respect for. Needless to say, I wasn't too comfortable completing the last third of the stick. She was polite enough to let me finish my cigar.
> 
> After I put down my cigar, I walked to her to apologise, and explain that it is very difficult to find a place to sit down and work (on a laptop), especially for persons who are stuck in that place for the whole day because of their schedule. I could tell she felt pretty bad about accosting me earlier. She told me she has friends who smoke cigarettes, and apologized for complaining. I told her she shouldn't feel sorry for that, and that she should speak up if something bothers her. Then I left.
> 
> There used to be a saying: "Kill them with kindness". I think, statistically speaking, this is the most effective response strategy. Sarcastic or aggressive responses (statistically speaking) only serve to strengthen the anti-tobacco sentiment. Any takes?


I would do well to remember this. I usually react in kind, but would be reminded by this to not become irritated and terse.


----------



## irie

this thread make me appreciate my big back yard and B&M with a badass lounge only a few minutes away.


----------



## ColdSmoker

izkeh said:


> My experience is that I get more crap from cigarette smokers than I do from non-smokers. I swear, more non-smokers either say, "those smell good" or "reminds me of my dad/grandpa/uncle" than say "those stink". But the damn cigarette smokers that complain come in two flavors of a-hole:
> 1. While puffing on their acrid, rancid cigarette they mutter nonsense about how bad cigars stink, or, and more insidious,
> 2. Ask me to put out my cigar WHILE they are puffing on their cigarette. I swear to Christ I can't count how many times that's happened to me back when MI used to allow smoking in bars. Two examples - The sea hag wife of a bar owner had a Virginia Slim 1000000mm or whatever those ungainly things are hanging from her pursed lips and put her arms around my friend and I who were smoking cigars in the bar (we got permission from the owner himself) and said, "Can you guys please put those out?" We were flabbergasted.
> 
> The second instance of this was a bar where EVERYONE was smoking cigarettes and the owner was at the bar smoking a cigar I gave him when this dumb beeeatch came over from the table where she and her 4 other friends were ALL smoking cigarettes and asked if, "I could put that stinky thing out." I responded with "When the owner of the bar comes over and asks me to put out my cigar I will." As I swung around and pointed out the big, fat Greek guy sitting at the corner of the bar smoking a cigar (again, that I had just given him) I proceeded to tell her, "That's him. The big guy smoking the cigar." She left in a huff and I believe that my cigar tasted ten times better after that.


I tell those filthy cigarette smokers this:


----------



## paulb1970

I so agree with you!!!!.....I'm on my deck right now and at the same time located near 3 awesome smoking lounges all within 2 miles in either direction...



irie said:


> this thread make me appreciate my big back yard and B&M with a badass lounge only a few minutes away.


----------



## mrnuke

paulb1970 said:


> I so agree with you!!!!.....I'm on my deck right now and at the same time located near 3 awesome smoking lounges all within 2 miles in either direction...


You evil bastards!


----------



## momo439

Man I wish I had a lounge nearby! Even when I smoke in the backyard (a big one too) I get comments from the neighbours like "Clinton got in trouble for that" and "you know, it's like burning money" all with a nervous smile. I smoke late at night when there's no kids around just because I know it's disturbing for people who want to show "the right thing to do". I offer sticks to my neighbours who take the time to come talk to me and try to change their mind that way. 

Winter is coming ... Will have to take an unwanted break I guess...


----------



## mrnuke

"Burning money? Maan, your drive to work must burn down the entire money forest. [name of neighbour here] got in trouble with the [forest service] for that."

Seriously man, stop being a softie. Be polite, kind, yet firm. No need to take all that defecation and feel bad about it.


----------



## Gigmaster

I only smoke cigars and pipes where I know it is OK to do so. So if someone begins the anti-smoking, or anti-cigar/pipe routine, they are invading MY territory. Nonetheless, I usually just politely say, "_Bite me......_", and blow a few puffs their way to drive the message home.


----------

